# How to get sand fleas in colder weather



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience in digging out sand fleas in colder weather? In warm water, the sand fleas are close to the top of the sand, in colder water, they are like 4 inches deep. Digging in the sand in 55 degree weather is a little chilly (e.g. getting wet). I was thinking that a rake would help me not get so cold/wet.

Do you guys ever dig for sand fleas in cold weather, when they are deeper??

The sand flea rakes that you can buy, such as: http://www.basspro.com/Anglers-FishNMate-Sand-Flea-Rake/product/10226248/

seem to be designed for only going down a little bit in the sand.



Would something like this work better in digging down??

http://www.floridagofishing.com/sho...ducts_id=232&gclid=CNPG0s2l9cECFUUF7Aod1BMAkw


Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

This might be the best product for what I need it for: http://www.amazon.com/Shark-Tooth-Sifter/dp/B00JSGE7O2/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t

Someone on Amazon wrote back and said they dig in wet sand with it.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

5 gallon bucket with small holes drilled in it and a shovel..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> 5 gallon bucket with small holes drilled in it and a shovel..


...been there done that and gots this tee-shirt....U have to get a POINTED SHOVEL ..And start at the HIGH TIDE MARK AND WORK TOWARD THE WATER....
...HERE IS THE DEAL BUD...WHEN THE WATER IS COLD ENOUGH to have to dig fleas...the POMPS ARE GONE AND THIS OLD MAN ain't digging for mullet anymore...
I wore out one shovel LEARNING ALL THAT.....when U do find fleas you'll sometime hit a wad...but other times just picking along one at the time..
Seen the whole beach dug up at Topsail north of Jolly Roger and SURF CITY piers....BUT AGAIN..Mostly sea mullet with an occasional puppy drum or black drum...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Loner, nothing wrong with Sea Mullet and puppy drum.  Sea Mullet is some good eating feesh...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not digging up half the beach lookin fleas this time of the year but when you do locate a good pod (and they do exist) swoop down on them quick and get what you can get and be happy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah Dave, that is the video of what I was thinking about also. That is on my "to do" list.

This Saturday, I am going to break down and buy a handful of frozen/brined fleas from a bait shop.
aarrrggggg PITA when I know there are fleas around but hiding.

Stanley, check your local bait shops and see what they have.
I called a new bait shop today to check for Fiddler Crabs and they have loads of fresh ones.
I asked about Sand Fleas, and he said when he gets them LIVE, they go directly into a very
cold salt brine bucket and is kept in the freezer at -10*f. So they will be next to fresh.
I will try a 12oz cup full ($6) and see how it goes.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> yeah Dave, that is the video of what I was thinking about also. That is on my "to do" list.


That guy has a lot of knowledge to share, alright !

Here is his YouTube channel . . . *http://www.youtube.com/user/311POPE/videos*


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

From your location I assume you will be fishing the MD or Delaware beaches. Nothing works better when the sand fleas are deep than a shovel or your hands and a lot of work. Rakes will work only if you can get them dug in with the outgoing waves and even than it is hard work. I have seen every kind of rake break in these conditions, the Anglers rake mentioned, one very similar to the homemade one in the video and even stainless steel commercial rakes. When the fleas are deep you have to dig for them and it is quite a work out. They are an excellent bait for many fish in the colder months and well worth the effort.

John


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Loner, nothing wrong with Sea Mullet and puppy drum.  Sea Mullet is some good eating feesh...


...yes indeed,...no argument..BUT ifn U fish COLD WATER LONG ENOUGH U find out WHATEVER IS THERE WILL HIT A live shrimp just as fast and they ain't nearly the WORK thoes bugs are......$6 a dozen around here......


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Go at night under pier lights this time of year, they seem to group up there.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

ez2cdave: Wow!! Cool video's thanks.



BarefootJohnny said:


> yeah Dave, that is the video of what I was thinking about also. That is on my "to do" list.
> 
> This Saturday, I am going to break down and buy a handful of frozen/brined fleas from a bait shop.
> aarrrggggg PITA when I know there are fleas around but hiding.
> ...


Barefoot: No local shop sold fresh sand flea's, so we had to dig our own. Where are you at? I am in Maryland.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*f l o r i d a a a a*


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> ez2cdave: Wow!! Cool video's thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought fresh fleas down in OC a week ago. dunno if they still have em now.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> I just bought fresh fleas down in OC a week ago. dunno if they still have em now.


Wow. Where di you buy them at?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Wow. Where di you buy them at?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


got em at alltackle.


----------

